# Check this out!



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I was at the Wildlife Expo here in OK a few weeks ago and before I had to work my booth, I did some walking around and came across this. They did not have one actually on display, but I saw some pictures and got the web page. This thing looks pretty dang sweet. Any of y'all seen anything like it????
Other than weighing over 20 pounds, this thing looks pretty nice. What do you guys think????http://www.trojancowblind.com


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Unbelievable


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Why didnt I think of that


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:lol: wow that would work great if you cow for geese.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

too shinny? :-?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I can't wait to see my first cow blind being used... :rollin: :jammin:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Those things are sweet. what will someone come up with next


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd make sure it was removed during deer season. Some of these yahoos down here in the southeast corner of the state shoot at just about as many cows as deer. :lol:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

make sure bull does not goes on top your cow blind lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

that wood put a whole new meaning to getting goosed... :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

That's horrible lol. Yeah gohon, I know what you're talking about completely. I had already met the guy once and I called him up tonight. He hunts around Ponca City. He told me he killed 200+ geese and 400+ ducks out of it this year with him and his 11 year old son.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Schulz said:


> Those things are sweet. what will someone come up with next


HOw about the bull version for us bigger bodied people.. Not sure If I'll be comfortable in he heffer version... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Do they have a calf version for the kids?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am thinking a cut out for a John Deere Tractor would be the ticket. Remember Field Hunter, this past weekend a farmer told us tat he drives out in a stubble field loaded with geese and they barely move. Yea, thats the ticket!!!! 8)


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I bet that would work great if you were cow hunting! :lol: Anyone know when the season starts :lol:

I think I will just stay with my finisher.

Bob


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Worst Idea Ever!!! - Using the Cow Blind for a deer hunting blind in Minnesota has danger written all over it!!!. You never know what our eastern neighbors will shoot during deer season! LOL.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Try hiding in that real short winter wheat with that finisher, I have. It seems like the only times I've been all that successful was when it was super foggy. I dunno. I am going to be buying one before too long and if it's a flop, then that sucks. But if it is a winner, it'll be worth every penny.


----------

